# Weekly Competition 2013-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R2 U2 F2 U' F U R' U'
*2. *U' R' F2 R' F' R U2 F
*3. *F2 U F' R U2 F R2 F2 R'
*4. *F R' F2 U F' U'
*5. *U' R2 F R' F U2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U B D R' F U F L' B U' L'
*2. *R2 F' L2 F L2 F D2 L2 B F2 U2 R U' R B' R F' U' L' R' B
*3. *R2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U B' L' D2 L D R D2 U'
*4. *R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L B2 R' D' B L2 F' U' L R
*5. *R F2 D R' F2 R U' F' R L' U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' F' Rw' Uw2 U2 L' Uw U' B Rw' R' Uw2 R2 Fw L' D F L2 D Rw B2 L2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw' F' R2 U L' D L Rw' F2 U' B' U' R' D F2
*2. *L Rw2 R2 Uw Rw' F' Rw D' B Fw' D' Uw2 R2 D2 B' D2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw U R' Uw2 L B' F Uw' B2 Uw' Rw2 D' Fw' D' Uw' B F2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*3. *D' U2 B' Fw' L U2 Fw2 Uw U2 B D Rw' B Fw2 F2 R Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw B' Rw B Rw' Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw' F2 U R Fw Uw2 B' U' F2 Uw B'
*4. *U B' F2 D F2 Rw2 F L' Rw R B2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 B' Fw' R Fw2 L' R2 U2 Fw Uw R2 B' F2 D' F' L' F' Rw' R' Fw2 F L Rw R B2 Fw'
*5. *R2 B D' Uw2 U' L R2 B' Fw2 D' U' L2 R F R2 B Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw L2 Fw D' Rw' R F2 L2 D Uw2 R D Fw Uw L Rw' R' D2 Uw2 L Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Uw B Bw2 L' Dw Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Fw' F' Dw Rw' B Bw2 Lw Dw' Lw' Rw2 R' F' Dw L' Uw2 U B F2 D' Uw2 R2 Fw' D Rw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' F2 R' D2 Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw U2 F Uw Lw' F' Lw2 Rw D2 Bw2 F' L Rw2 Bw' Rw'
*2. *L' B F' Rw' B2 U L Rw R2 B Bw' Lw' R2 D2 L' Lw Rw R2 F2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 R2 B' F' L' Uw R' Bw' R' B' Bw D' Rw2 Fw' Lw U2 Lw' B2 Rw2 D' B U2 Bw' Fw' F2 Dw Uw B2 Lw U' R2 B R Uw2 U' Lw2 B'
*3. *L' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 F Lw' Rw2 Dw B' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Dw F2 U' Lw D Dw2 Uw' L2 B L' Lw' D2 Lw Dw Uw' U' Lw B Bw Dw' B' Bw Rw2 U2 B2 Bw Uw' Fw Uw L B Bw Rw' Uw2 Lw2 B' Lw' Rw' D' L' R' Uw2 Rw' Uw' B2
*4. *Rw' D2 L2 B2 L2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 Rw' R' D2 L' Lw2 Dw Lw' Fw' F R Dw2 U B2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 L Lw Rw' Dw' Rw2 F2 L2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R' B Fw R2 Fw2 Dw' U2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' R' Bw Rw' F Lw B2 U Fw Dw2
*5. *Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L B' Dw B2 Bw' Fw Lw Uw2 U R' D Dw' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 F' Uw U' Fw L Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' D2 R2 Dw2 R' U L Fw Dw Fw F' Lw Rw Bw U Bw' L R2 Bw' Fw' F' Rw Dw Bw' Fw' L R2 Uw' B Rw2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U' F2 3U U2 2L2 2B2 U2 3F' R2 2D' 2U2 2L' 3R R2 2F' 3R2 2F' 3U L2 B2 3U' U' 2F2 L2 2R 3F' D' 2D B 3R2 2D F2 3R' R' B 3R' 3F' 2L 2R' B R2 D2 3U 2B2 2L2 3R 2U2 3R' D 3U' L 2L2 2D' 2U 2B' 2F' U' 2F' 2L R B' 2B 2D2 2U' 3F 2U' B L 3R 3F'
*2. *R' 2U' B 2L' 3R2 2D 2L 2R2 R2 2F2 2R D 2U U 3R F' D 2L2 2R2 2D2 L 2L2 2R2 U 2B 2L2 2R2 R2 3F2 D' 2U' 2B2 L' 2L' 2U2 F 2D2 2U2 U F 2D' 2U 3R B F2 D L2 B F' D 2D' 3U 2U' U2 2L' R2 2F' 3U2 2L B2 D2 3U' 2U' 2B2 F 2D 3R2 R D2 2U2
*3. *3F F2 R2 B2 2B 3F' 2F 2L' 3R 2R 3U F2 3R' B' U' 3F' 2L2 2R' 2D2 2U' L2 R 2B R 2D' B' 3R2 B2 3F2 2F2 F2 D' B 2D L 3R' D 3U B' F 2R' D 3F 3R2 R2 B F' 2D2 2U U 2F2 L 2L' 3R' 2R2 R F' D 2D2 2U2 L 2L' R 2B D2 2U2 3F2 2F' 2U L2
*4. *D 2D' R' D2 L 2F' 2D 2U' 2L 2U2 3R F D2 3U 2U' U2 2L2 2D' U' 3F' R2 2B' 2U2 2F R U2 2L2 2R D 2L 2F' 2D' 2F 2L 3U R2 3F 2D2 3F' 3U' U 2B' 3R2 B2 R' 2B2 U' 2L2 B2 2B D2 B2 U B 2B2 L2 D2 2F L' 2R' 3F U 2B L2 R2 3F' 2D 3U B' D'
*5. *2L' 2D2 B' 2B 3F 2L2 2F 3U' R2 2B' 2D L2 R 2D2 L' 2L2 2F2 F2 2L 3U2 2L' B R2 2D' 3R2 U 2B2 2F' D2 2D' 2U2 U2 2L 2D2 2F' F U2 L' 2R R 2U2 2B2 F2 2D 3U2 U' B R2 2F L' B2 L2 2U 3R 2F2 3U 2B2 2L' F' 2R2 D 2F 2D' U2 2R' D 2D 2R' U2 R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' 3F' 2F' 2R2 R' D B' 2F' 2U' B' 3R' R2 2U 3B F2 R 2F2 2L' 3D2 2U' U2 L' 2R 2U2 2B 2L' F 3L' R2 F' D' 2D2 R' 3D2 F2 2R 3U 2L2 2B' 3F D' R' B' 2R2 3D 2U2 2B2 2L 2D R2 B' 3F 3L2 3U' 3F' 3D L2 3L 2U B2 2L' 2R' D2 2R2 3U2 U B' 3L2 B 3U' R 2F2 2L2 2D' 3L R2 2D' 2R2 R' 2D2 2L 3R F R' 2B' 3D2 2R' 3D' L 3F 2F L' 2L2 3B' 2D' 2L' R B2 2B' 3B2
*2. *2R2 3U' 3R2 2D 3U2 2L2 2F' 2D2 3U2 U' 3B2 3F 2D2 2U L2 R' 3F 2L2 3B' 2L2 2R U B 3U B2 U2 3F2 2F2 2L2 3F L2 3D' 2B2 F2 2U2 R 3B 2F2 2L' U2 2R 2B 3B2 L2 2R2 F' 2L' 3L 2R' R 3D 2L2 3B 2F 2L' R 3F2 3R' R 2D' 3D2 F' L' 2R' 2D 2L' 2D B2 3D' 3B' 2D' 3U' U 2R2 3U' 2U' 3R2 U' 2B' 3B 3F 2D 3U2 L2 U2 2B2 3F' 3D' 2R2 2B' F2 D' 3U B 3B2 2D 2L2 2R 2B 3L2
*3. *3U' 3F' F' 2L 3L 3R2 2R F 2D 3U 3F' 2D2 3R2 2F2 3D2 F R' 3U2 2F2 D 2B2 3R 2R 2U' F2 3R 2R 2B F' 2L2 3F' 2D' 3D 2U2 3L2 R 3F2 L' 2U' L2 R' B' 2B' 2R' R2 2B D 2D' 3B2 2L B' 3R' 2D2 B2 2D' 3L2 2R F 3U2 3R2 2D' 2B' L2 2F 2R 2D 3D2 B2 2D2 3R2 3U' 2L B' 2B2 3D' 2F 3R 2D 2L' 2B2 3F' L2 2L' R 2B2 3D 3U2 2U U' 3B' 3L' D2 B2 2D U B2 F2 D2 L2 D
*4. *3U 2U B 2B 2F F 2R 2F2 3D2 L2 2F L' 2L' 3L D2 F 2R' 2D2 2L2 2D F' D2 2D' U2 B' 3B' 3F2 L2 2B 3D' 3F' D 2F 2U' B 2L' 3R2 2R' B2 3F' 2L2 U2 3F 2D 2B' 3L2 F U 2B2 3B L' 3L 2B 2F 2L 2F2 R' 3D2 3R2 D2 2L 3L2 U2 2F2 3R2 3F 2L 2B' F' D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' 3L2 R' 2D' 3B' 3F2 2F' 3L2 2B' F 3L 2D 3D B 2D 3D 3U2 2U2 2B L' D 2B2 3R2 R2 3D' L' 3L2
*5. *2F2 D' R' 2D2 2F 3R D' 2D' L' 3L2 2R2 3F' 3R2 2R2 R2 3B 2D2 U 3R 2R2 F' 3L' 3F' 2F2 2D 3B 3D 3L D2 2U F L' 2B U' L' 2L 3L2 R' D 3B' 2R' U 3L2 B 2B 3B2 2F 2R 2F2 L' 3L2 2R' 3B' 2U2 L' 2B' 3R2 2B2 R2 2D' 3L2 2B D2 F' 2R' 2B' 3B 3R' 2F' L 3L' 3D' 2R2 3F' F2 U 3F2 2L R2 2B 3L2 3B' F 3D2 2B' 3B 2F' 3R2 3B 2R' 3F' L2 2U B2 2B' D L2 2F2 2D' 3F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U F' U F' R' U
*2. *R' U F U' R F R' U R U'
*3. *F' U R F2 U2 R' U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F' L' F2 L F R U B' D' R
*2. *R2 U2 F' D' F L D2 L F' R' U R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2
*3. *B2 D R L' B L2 U' D2 F' R D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F B2 D2 F2 L2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Fw D' R D' L' Rw B2 L Uw Fw F2 Uw Rw' B2 R' D Uw' R Uw2 U B' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R B' F' D L' U2 Rw' D U2 L2 Fw' F' Rw'
*2. *B2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2 D L2 U Fw2 L' B F2 Rw' F2 R2 B' Rw Fw2 F' D B D2 Fw' L' Uw2 L' B Fw' D' Uw2 Fw' L2 R2 F D' U' L' F U' L2
*3. *U B Uw' B2 Fw2 U2 L2 F2 L Uw2 F L2 Fw2 D Uw' L Rw' R' U2 F2 Uw L' B2 Uw' R' D B Rw B Fw L' Rw R' Uw2 F2 D L B' Rw' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' Fw L2 Dw' U' L' Lw Rw2 D2 Rw' D2 F2 Rw B2 F Dw' Uw' Bw' Rw R Bw' Lw' R B2 Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 Bw' Fw' D2 U2 F' Uw L D2 B2 D2 U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 U' F2 R' Dw Uw B' Bw' L B2 F D Bw2 D Bw2 Uw' B' Fw'
*2. *Lw' Dw Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw D2 Lw B' Fw2 U2 Bw' Fw' L' Rw U' Fw' L2 Rw' D Dw U L' R U L B Rw' Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D' R2 B2 U2 L' Bw' U2 Rw R2 Dw' L' F' L2 Lw2 R Dw2 Uw B Bw Dw' Lw2 Fw R2 F2 R Dw'
*3. *R' B2 Bw' F D2 U Bw F L' R' Uw' Rw' B Dw' Uw U2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw L' Bw2 F Lw' B' Fw2 F2 Lw R2 Uw' Fw' L' Rw' F D2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 B Bw' Uw' U2 Bw' Rw2 R D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw' R Fw2 Uw Rw R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 3U2 B 3F' 2U R' F' L 2U2 3R' 2R' D2 B L' R B' F L2 2D 3U2 U R' U L 2B2 2L' 2U F' R' B 2F' F2 3U2 R2 3U2 U 2F F' U' F' 2L 3U 3F' 2L' 2F' 2D' R' B' 2F D' 3U R' 2U 2R 2B F' 2R B L' 2L D2 3U' 2F 3R2 3U R 3F 3R2 3U2 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2F 3U' B2 2D2 R' 3F 2D2 L' 3R' 3F 2R 2D' U2 L U' 2L2 2F2 2D' L2 D' 3B2 3F' L' 3L' 2R' 2D' U L' D' U2 2B' 2D' 3U B 2B' 2D 3D2 2F' D2 2U' 2L 3R' 2D U B2 3B 3U 2U R' 3D 3U 3F' F2 L2 B' 2R2 R' D' 3B2 2L2 2R' 3U' L2 3B2 2L2 2B' 2U' 2B' 3F 3R 2F2 2D2 3B' 2R2 2U 3B' 3F2 2L2 2R R' U' 2R2 3B 2L 2B2 3B2 3F 2U2 2R U 2L2 D' F' U 2B' 3R2 R' 3B' 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L' F D B' F L' U2 F R' D L
*2. *D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 U' R U' R2 F' R U L U R' D'
*3. *B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D F U2 L' B' L2 D' U' R
*4. *B' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U R F2 L' R B2 D2 L' U2 F'
*5. *F' D2 L B' R2 L' D' B L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 U'
*6. *D B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 U' B' R F' D F' U B' R' F2 R
*7. *L D2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' B' F R D2 R' F2 U B' R'
*8. *D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' F' U R D' F2 D' B F L' U2
*9. *F' R2 F' U2 B D2 B R2 B2 U2 F L' R2 U R B2 U' F2 L2 B'
*10. *B2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' F U B' L2 B'
*11. *D' R L2 U' D' L B' L2 F R' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U
*12. *R' U2 F L2 F U2 F2 B L F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2
*13. *D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F D2 R2 F2 R' U F2 U' L U R B F2
*14. *R2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L' R2 B U' L2 U' L U' F D'
*15. *B2 F2 D2 R F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L B' L R' U F' D B' F' L2 U
*16. *B U L' B R2 L' B' L2 D F U2 R U2 L F2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 R2
*17. *L U2 R U' L' F' R' D2 B D' L2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 R2 F2 B2
*18. *U2 B2 L' U2 L R2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 B' F' D B' U' F' U B2 F2
*19. *D2 L2 D B2 D B2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R B2 F U B' D2 U2 R'
*20. *B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B L' R2 B2 L' F2 U B' R2
*21. *U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 D F' L U F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 B'
*22. *D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R D2 B' L' D B2 F2 L2 D' L
*23. *F2 L2 U F2 L2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' D' F U B' U2 R' D2 B'
*24. *B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' B2 F' L' F R' U2 R U'
*25. *B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F D2 R F2 U' B' L' F D R2
*26. *F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L R U' L R D' B' F D2 L2
*27. *L' B' R D' F2 B D F2 L2 B U' B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U R2
*28. *L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B D L D R U2 F2 D B' D2
*29. *D F' B2 R U' R L' F2 U2 F U D R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2
*30. *L B' R2 F2 U D2 F' U' B D2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 D2 R' D2
*31. *D2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 U R' D2 F' L2
*32. *U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D F U2 R2 D' B' L U2 R B'
*33. *F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L' F' L2 B2 F U' F' U' R U'
*34. *B U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R' B2 U' F' U F' D F' U' R
*35. *D' B' R L U' B U2 F' R' D' B D2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2
*36. *B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B' F2 D U B' L' D B R' B'
*37. *F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B' D2 F' L2 F L' R' B' U B2 L U F' R' U
*38. *R2 B' D' F' L2 U2 B' L B' D' B2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B L2
*39. *B D2 B R2 F R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' U' F R' D B' F2 U2 R B F
*40. *D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 R D2 F2 L F2 U' L D B' F D F2 U' L2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L' D L F' L' D' L2 U2 R B' F2
*2. *R2 D B2 U L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B F D' B2 L F L2 R' D' F
*3. *D R' F B' U' F2 L2 U2 D' L U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2
*4. *F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R D U2 F L2 U B' U2 B' D
*5. *U2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' R2 D2 B U2 L F' L' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 B D2 F R B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2
*2. *F2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 L D2 R' B2 D2 B L2 F R D' R2 B' L B' D
*3. *L2 R2 F' L2 B F U2 F L2 B2 L2 R' B' D2 B U L2 B' D2 L' F2
*4. *U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L' U' B R' F L' D' B R2
*5. *R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R U F L B' F U' R' B' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F U R B2 F D' U R' D' F2 R'
*2. *B' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 U' L B2 U' B2 L2 U L' F' U2
*3. *B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B L' D L U' F' L' B' R'
*4. *D L2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' L U' B D R' F' D2 B2
*5. *F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' R' F L' B2 D' R U B' F2 L2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' R' F' U' B' D' R2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F U' R' U'
*3. *U2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R F' U B2 L B2 D B
*4. *B' L' B2 L' Fw' R' D Uw R' Uw2 U' Rw' D R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw' R U2 B' U L' Rw2 Uw U' R F L2 D B' Fw Rw2 R D U R2 U2 Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R' U R' U2 R U R2
*3. *B2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 U F2 L' U B R' D L' U' F D2 U2
*4. *Rw R2 Fw2 D' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw R' B Uw2 U2 Rw D2 B' Uw' F2 L' Fw L' D F2 D' Rw' Fw Rw B F R F2 R2 B Fw Uw U Rw B U2 B2
*5. *Lw Fw2 F' Dw Bw2 R D' L2 Rw2 R' B Fw' R' Bw2 F L' Rw' Bw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Fw F D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw' L' Dw Bw Dw' L Rw2 F U' Fw' Lw2 R2 Fw2 L' B2 Bw Fw2 D' Rw2 B2 Rw' U' Fw D' Rw Bw2 Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L R' B' R L R' l' r'
*2. *U' R' L' R L' U' B' l' r b u
*3. *L R' L' U B R U' B' U l'
*4. *L U' L R B' R' U' B' R l r b u'
*5. *U B' L R L' B' L' R r

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3)
*2. *(0, 5) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, 5) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 2) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 4) / (-3, -2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 4) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L D' U L' R' L D' U'
*2. *U L' U' D' U L U' L
*3. *L' R' L' U R' L' U' L'
*4. *L' D L' U D L' D L
*5. *D R' U' R U' D R L'


----------



## TP (Sep 10, 2013)

*2x2:* 7.94, 9.58, 8.03, 12.92, 8.43 = *8.68*
*3x3:* 18.11, 21.27, 28.37, 21.50, 25.49 = *22.76*
*4x4:* 1:27.70, 1:17.67, 1:23.01, 1:10.16, 1:15.17 = *1:18.62*
*5x5:* 2:43.11, 2:26.78, 2:13.77, 2:55.24, 2:35.29 = *2:35.06*
*6x6:* 6:16.44 5:39.69 6:20.67 5:43.54 5:39.15 = *5:53.22
**7x7:*
*3x3 OH:* 1:09.28, 1:52.74, 1:12.25, 45.26, 1:14.47 = *1:12.00*
*2x2-4x4 Relay:* = *1:59.61*
*2x2-5x5 Relay:* = *4:31.36*
*MegaMinx:*
*PyraMinx:* 10.44, 8.40, 8.07, 13.70, 5.85 = *8.97*


----------



## Roman (Sep 10, 2013)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 48.42, DNF(1:21.24), DNF(53.56) = *48.42*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *6/12 51:16.34* _//first MBLD in my life =)_
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(8:07.68[3:13]), *8:13.65*[3:37]
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*: *23:50.50*[8:05]


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 12, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (13.35) 10.47 10.42 (9.05) 10.77 = *10.55*
*3x3x3*: (25.44) (23.82) 25.13 24.68 24.94 = *24.92*
*3X3X3 One Handed*: 2:01.64 1:54.67 1:59.58 (1:31.11) (2:05.06) = *1:58.63* // 20 seconds slower than last week 
*3X3X3 fewest moves* = *38*


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' R' F' U' B' D' R2 D'

R2 F' U2 D' L2 // 2 X 2 X 2 (5)
R F' B2 U' F // 3 X 2 X 3 (10)
D B2 D' R' B' *R'* // F2L -1 (16)
*R'* B R B D B2 D' // All but 4 corners. (23, with one cancellation = 22)

To save time, I looked for the first cycle at the first position and
the second cycle at the end. So no cancelations but I am happy with 38 moves instead of a DNF 

@1 R2 F' U2 D' L2 R F' B2 U' F D B2 D' R' B' R2 B R B D B2 D' @2

@1: B' L' F' L B L' F L
@2: B' U' F2 U B U' F2 U

= *38*


*3X3X3 Blindfolded*: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF* // I had a success on the first scramble on the seconds try
*4X4X4*: 2:32.74 2:40.10 2:42.92 (2:21.01) (2:48.52) = *2:38.59*
*5X5X5*: (6:58.23) 7:57.21 7:22.34 8:51.59 (8:58.25) = *8:03.71*
*Pyraminx*: 34.34 (35.51) 33.06 29.86 (25.56) = *32.42*


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 12, 2013)

*3x3* (22.94) 29.49 24.53 (31.48  ) 26.82 =*26.95 *
Inconsistency to the max 
(at least I'm sub 30 now though)


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2013)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.68 8.92 8.21 6.48 7.16 = *7.68*
*3x3* - 18.31 20.01 19.83 26.61 19.55 = *19.80*
*4x4* - 1.05.05 1.24.04 1.09.71 1.16.59 1.06.11 = *1.10.80*
*5x5* - 2.01.84 1.59.08 2.05.08 2.11.42 2.06.30 = *2.04.41* _ Comment - New PB avg, beating the one I set at Guildford Summer 2011_


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 14, 2013)

*3x3x3:* (15.27), (19.09), 17.14, 16.08, 16.14 = *16.45*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 27.63, 28.81, 28.30, (25.44), (31.38) = *28.25*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33*


Spoiler



*Scramble: *L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' R' F' U' B' D' R2 D'
*Solution:* F' D' L2 D R2 U F D' F' U' F D U2 F' D R D2 F2 D F' R2 L' F R2 F' L F R' F' R' F' B L2

(start on inverse scramble)
L2 B' // 2x2x1

(switch back to normal)
Premoves: B L2 
F' D' L2 D // 2x2x2
R2 @ F U2 // 2x2x3
F' D R D2 F2 D // EO
F' R2 // F2L-1
F % R F' R' F' // AB4C

% F' L' F R2 F' L F R2
@ U F D' F' U' F D F'


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2013)

*Pyraminx:* 3.95, 5.28, (2.28), (7.31), 2.58 = 3.94
That consistency!
*2x2: *(3.10), 9.22, 5.28, 6.50, (10.18) = 7.00
And I made 2x2 finals at worlds...


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2013)

*3x3:* (16.37), (13.33), 14.53, 14.04, 16.15 = 14.91
*4x4:* 1:07.06, (58.96), (2:52.80), 59.64, 1:02.53 = 1:03.08
*5x5:* 1:47.01, (1:35.59), 1:39.65, (1:49.41), 1:40.85 = 1:42.50
*6x6:* (3:04.32), 3:07.03, 3:06.13, (3:58.61), 3:19.78 = 3:10.98
*7x7:* (5:10.29), 4:40.87, 4:59.79, 4:40.74, (4:30.48) = 4:47.13
*OH:* (31.27), 33.36, 34.04, (38.65), 31.83 = 33.08
*Megaminx:* 2:10.53, (2:00.63), 2:12.02, 2:07.14, (2:27.24) = 2:09.90
*Pyraminx:* 11.14, (9.03), 14.84, (16.39), 13.03 = 13.00
*Square-1:* (30.55), (23.73), 24.71, 27.88, 26.72 = 26.44

Disappointing performance this week...


----------



## Mikel (Sep 14, 2013)

Roman said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *6/12 51:16.34* _//first MBLD in my life =)_




I find this crazy that you have done a 9x9 BLD before ever attempting a Mult-BLD.

I also find this crazy that your first ever multi attempt is 12 cubes!


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 14, 2013)

*2x2 : *(6.95), (4.98), 5.22, 6.12, 6.42 = *5.92*
*3x3 : *(14.91), (20.31), 17.00, 15.89, 16.52 = *16.47*
*4x4 : *1:02.38, (1:11.35), (1:01.13), 1:01.58, 1:09.67 = *1:04.54*
*5x5 : *(2:09.78), 2:03.31, (1:52.99), 1:57.96, 1:53.61 = *1:58.29*
*6x6 : *(3:14.47), 3:27.11, 3:20.48, (3:31.98), 3:31.12 = *3:26.24*
*7x7 : *4:31.93, 4:21.30, (4:50.07), (4:17.57), 4:35.52 = *4:29.58*
*2x2 BLD : *46.70, 52.63, DNF = *46.70*
*3x3 BLD : *2:13.02, DNF , 2:17.63 = *2:13.02*
*5x5 BLD : 38:49*
*3x3 OH : *(54.86), 47.30, (44.27), 50.72, 47.68 = *48.57*
*MTS : *54.97, (54.01), 55.56, (1:01.80), 56.52 = *55.68*
*2-4 relay : 1:32.88*
*2-5 relay : 3:38.72*
*Clock : *26.94, (32.24), 31.70, (22.33), 26.10 = *28.25*
*Megaminx : *(1:50.62), (1:23.06), 1:49.38, 1:44.14, 1:40.96 = *1:44.83*
*Pyraminx : *(4.10), 6.81, (7.14), 5.46, 6.42 = *6.23*
*Square-1 : *39.16, 40.34, (28.95), (DNF), 31.85 = *37.12*
*Skewb : *21.36, (38.74), 28.49, (17.73), 32.63 = *27.49*


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 14, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 5.13, 6.23, 5.10, (3.42), (6.37) = *5.49*
*3x3x3*: 16.84, (13.10), 15.52, 13.85, (17.42) = *15.40*
*4x4x4*: (1:10.91), 1:00.76, 1:08.17, 53.82, (47.23) = *1:00.92*
*5x5x5*: 1:38.45, (1:29.44), (1:45.30), 1:31.66, 1:36.60 = *1:35.57*
*6x6x6*: 3:29.90, (3:10.65), 3:12.88, 3:12.01, (3:36.42) = *3:18.26*
*7x7x7*: (5:29.96), 5:10.50, (4:59.69), 5:11.72, 5:06.45 = *5:09.56*
*Megaminx*: 1:48.39, (1:32.72), (2:08.42), 1:45.13, 1:41.59 = *1:45.04*
*Pyraminx*: (8.77), 7.49, (6.46), 8.30, 7.78 = *7.86*
*Square-1*: 1:27.57, (47.46), 52.26, 1:07.34, (DNF) = *1:09.06*
*Skewb*: 37.51, 29.62, (28.25), 36.46, (1:02.45) = *34.53*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (54.92), 50.32, 44.02, (36.40), 40.82 = *45.05*
*3x3x3 Fewest Move*s: *58*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*:* 1:12.88*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *2:55.31*


----------



## gokul (Sep 16, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
> 1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
> 2. Post here, as usual.
> 
> ...


what is 3x3 match the scramble ?


----------



## rj (Sep 17, 2013)

gokul said:


> what is 3x3 match the scramble ?



Using a method to make a cube identical to the scramble.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 17, 2013)

6x6x6: 11:17.39, 9:27.28, 10:41.56, 11:11.68, 10:09.14
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 3:23.17
4x4x4 Blindfolded DNF (6:55), 7:23.14 (4:12), DNF (7:31.39/3:26)
5x5x5 Blindfolded 14:35.70, DNF (12:35), 14:07.70 (7:19)
6x6x6 Blindfolded DNF POP
7x7x7 Blindfolded DNF 56:20 (29:30)
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded 6/10 60:00 (44:30)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 17, 2013)

Results: congrats to stevecho816, mycube and riley

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.28 Kurainu17
 2.90 antoineccantin
 3.10 stevecho816
 3.46 Bhargav777
 3.50 thezenith27
 3.67 Lapinsavant
 3.75 yuxuibbs
 3.77 riley
 4.04 andi25
 4.31 mycube
 4.77 Rubiksfreak
 4.84 jla
 5.19 SweetSolver
 5.39 MatejMuzatko
 5.49 FaLoL
 5.84 blairubik
 5.92 bacyril
 5.95 Schmidt
 6.66 PaintKiller
 6.72 qaz
 7.00 Tim Major
 7.28 Regimaster
 7.68 James Ludlow
 8.36 Mikel
 8.68 TP
 10.55 MarcelP
 11.66 rj
 17.41 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(32)

 8.95 antoineccantin
 9.24 stevecho816
 9.40 riley
 10.29 Lapinsavant
 10.95 Rubiksfreak
 11.14 thezenith27
 11.93 Bhargav777
 12.11 mycube
 12.66 jla
 12.67 yuxuibbs
 12.80 andi25
 14.14 Iggy
 14.91 Dene
 15.40 FaLoL
 15.61 lunchmaster
 15.99 PaintKiller
 16.29 blairubik
 16.45 Meneghetti
 16.47 bacyril
 16.48 Mikel
 17.68 Perff
 17.71 MatejMuzatko
 17.98 Regimaster
 19.80 James Ludlow
 20.81 qaz
 22.24 Schmidt
 22.75 TP
 24.92 MarcelP
 26.95 Yellowsnow98
 27.05 rj
 46.21 MatsBergsten
 51.23 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(22)

 44.19 stevecho816
 49.33 mycube
 50.26 thezenith27
 51.54 Rubiksfreak
 51.71 riley
 52.21 Lapinsavant
 56.77 Bhargav777
 58.63 jla
 1:00.92 FaLoL
 1:03.08 Dene
 1:04.54 bacyril
 1:05.63 Iggy
 1:06.63 yuxuibbs
 1:10.80 James Ludlow
 1:18.62 TP
 1:22.49 qaz
 1:22.91 Mikel
 1:36.22 MatejMuzatko
 1:49.46 Schmidt
 2:17.34 MatsBergsten
 2:38.59 MarcelP
 2:50.01 rj
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:17.98 stevecho816
 1:24.08 Lapinsavant
 1:29.01 antoineccantin
 1:32.07 mycube
 1:35.57 FaLoL
 1:42.50 Dene
 1:44.64 Rubiksfreak
 1:48.17 thezenith27
 1:58.29 bacyril
 2:02.77 jla
 2:04.41 James Ludlow
 2:22.82 yuxuibbs
 2:28.12 qaz
 2:35.06 TP
 4:03.62 Schmidt
 4:26.56 MatsBergsten
 8:03.71 MarcelP
 DNF MatejMuzatko
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:59.85 mycube
 3:10.98 Dene
 3:15.82 Lapinsavant
 3:18.26 FaLoL
 3:26.24 bacyril
 3:47.82 thezenith27
 4:39.64 qaz
 5:53.22 TP
10:40.79 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:17.09 mycube
 4:29.58 bacyril
 4:47.13 Dene
 5:09.56 FaLoL
 6:45.18 henrik
 6:46.72 qaz
18:32.34 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 14.53 antoineccantin
 17.65 stevecho816
 18.87 yuxuibbs
 22.86 mycube
 22.97 riley
 24.43 thezenith27
 26.69 lunchmaster
 28.25 Meneghetti
 33.08 Dene
 34.43 Rubiksfreak
 38.23 Regimaster
 38.58 PaintKiller
 40.12 blairubik
 44.02 qaz
 45.05 FaLoL
 48.57 bacyril
 1:12.00 TP
 1:58.63 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:17.03 riley
 3:27.03 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.73 riley
 8.92 Kurainu17
 19.69 thezenith27
 20.18 stevecho816
 22.22 Lapinsavant
 22.34 Mikel
 32.11 Schmidt
 39.06 MatsBergsten
 44.03 jla
 46.70 bacyril
 51.76 qaz
 1:04.34 MatejMuzatko
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 48.42 Roman
 59.50 Iggy
 1:01.55 mycube
 1:05.38 Mikel
 1:06.66 stevecho816
 1:07.91 Bhargav777
 1:14.23 MatsBergsten
 1:17.45 antoineccantin
 1:21.54 blairubik
 2:13.02 bacyril
 2:16.07 MatejMuzatko
 2:44.77 qaz
 3:01.98 Lapinsavant
 DNF MarcelP
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:49.69 riley
 7:23.14 MatsBergsten
41:21.55 qaz
 DNF andi25
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:13.65 Roman
14:07.70 MatsBergsten
38:49.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

23:50.50 Roman
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

7/8 (20:12)  riley
6/9 (54:34)  antoineccantin
6/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
6/12 (51:16)  Roman
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 55.68 bacyril
 1:37.61 stevecho816
 2:01.29 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 57.91 stevecho816
 1:05.34 riley
 1:08.48 mycube
 1:09.89 thezenith27
 1:12.88 FaLoL
 1:16.26 yuxuibbs
 1:32.88 bacyril
 1:53.61 MatejMuzatko
 1:53.63 Regimaster
 1:55.86 qaz
 1:59.61 TP
 2:22.88 Schmidt
 3:23.17 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:23.94 stevecho816
 2:52.92 riley
 2:55.31 FaLoL
 2:55.98 thezenith27
 2:58.66 mycube
 3:38.72 bacyril
 3:48.76 yuxuibbs
 4:31.36 TP
 4:39.28 qaz
 4:48.77 Regimaster
 5:46.81 MatejMuzatko
*Magic*(4)

 1.02 yuxuibbs
 1.43 Regimaster
 1.57 thezenith27
 2.82 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.70 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(4)

 23.70 Schmidt
 27.49 bacyril
 29.00 qaz
 34.53 FaLoL
*Clock*(8)

 6.99 ryanj92
 7.23 Iggy
 8.12 Perff
 9.09 antoineccantin
 13.54 yuxuibbs
 15.48 qaz
 18.24 Mikel
 28.25 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.94 Tim Major
 4.60 Iggy
 5.20 stevecho816
 6.23 bacyril
 6.58 andi25
 7.86 FaLoL
 8.19 SweetSolver
 8.44 riley
 8.97 TP
 9.54 Regimaster
 11.67 yuxuibbs
 13.00 Dene
 13.03 Schmidt
 14.30 qaz
 32.42 MarcelP
 39.28 MatejMuzatko
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:11.26 antoineccantin
 1:28.62 stevecho816
 1:28.64 Coolster01
 1:44.83 bacyril
 1:45.04 FaLoL
 2:05.66 mycube
 2:09.90 Dene
 2:33.53 qaz
 4:21.70 MatejMuzatko
*Square-1*(9)

 20.06 obatake
 23.56 Iggy
 26.44 Dene
 26.51 antoineccantin
 28.54 stevecho816
 37.12 bacyril
 1:09.06 FaLoL
 1:27.85 Schmidt
 2:12.30 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 Sebastien
26 okayama
28 guusrs
29 mycube
33 Meneghetti
38 MarcelP
44 qaz
55 thezenith27
58 FaLoL

*Contest results*

231 stevecho816
207 mycube
191 riley
185 bacyril
174 thezenith27
173 antoineccantin
171 FaLoL
154 qaz
137 MatsBergsten
135 yuxuibbs
131 Lapinsavant
123 Dene
113 Iggy
104 Rubiksfreak
90 Bhargav777
86 jla
79 MatejMuzatko
75 Mikel
74 Roman
73 TP
72 Schmidt
69 andi25
59 Regimaster
55 MarcelP
55 blairubik
48 Meneghetti
46 James Ludlow
44 Kurainu17
43 PaintKiller
37 lunchmaster
30 SweetSolver
28 Tim Major
23 Perff
19 okayama
19 Sebastien
17 guusrs
15 rj
13 obatake
11 Coolster01
10 henrik
10 ryanj92
7 Yellowsnow98
4 RicardoRix


----------

